# Feederrute zum Grundangeln?



## Knut82 (17. Juli 2015)

Hi, ich würde an unserem Vereinssee gerne auf Grund auf Aal und Zander angeln. Große Wurfweiten von 80 bis 100 Metern wären schon praktisch, dann käme ich bis in die Mitte des Sees. Als Köder würden hauptsächlich Köderfische und Fischfetzen dienen. Eigentlich würde ich jetzt einfach eine 3,50m - 4,00m lange Rute mit Wurfgewicht um 50-100 Gramm kaufen.

 Jetzt ist die Frage, ob mir eine Feederrute mit verschiedenen Spitzen gegenüber einer normalen Grundrute Vorteile bringt. Und wenn ja, welche. Farbige Spitzen für bessere Sichtbarkeit find ich schonmal gut. 

 Vielen Dank und Gruß,
 Knut


----------



## Schnürlwascher (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Grundsätzlich bietet Dir eine Feederrute eine bessere Bissanzeige(durch die feineren Spitzen).

Aber:
Um eine Köderfischmontage auf 100m zu kriegen musst Du Dir schon was einfallen lassen. Manche Leute nehmen für sowas dann Brandungsruten oder Segelposen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Und die Spitzen haben verschiedene Härtegrade für verschiedene Gewässer (still, wenig strömung, Strömung im Regelfall). Durch die Länge (und Bauart meine ich zu wissen) lässt sich mit der Feederrute ziemlich weit mit angemessen schweren Gewichten werfen. Wenn du mit dem Gedanken liebäugelst, Aale mit Wurmschnitt oder Fischfetzen in Futterkörben anzulocken und ansonsten auch gerne mal auf Friedfische gehst macht eine Feeder zumindest in meinen Augen Sinn (aber ich angle notfalls auch mit ner Spinnrute auf Grund und kann auf keine Dekaden von Erfahrung zurückblicken)


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Aber:
> Um eine Köderfischmontage auf 100m zu kriegen musst Du Dir schon was einfallen lassen. Manche Leute nehmen für sowas dann schon Brandungsruten ;-)



Köfi an Montage einfrieren und Spirolino für Gewicht vorschalten?


----------



## Knut82 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Okay, also feinere Spitzen die auch noch knallige Farben haben, das ist doch schon mal gut. Wegen der Wurfweite, 100 Meter sind ja scheinbar wirklich unrealistisch. 100 Anglermeter sollten auch reichen |supergri

 Futterkörbchen ist eher nicht geplant.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Damit es keinen Tüddel gibt und dein Fetzen oder Köfi auf die nötige Weite zu bekommen würde ich über den Einsatz von einem Impactshield nachdenken.

http://www.stoer-angler.de/angeln-forum/viewtopic.php?t=261

Muss man nicht exakt so nachbauen aber es funzt.
Bild Nr 11 .
Auch lange Vorfächer sind kein Problem und ich würde den Seitenarm lieber weglassen.

Ergänzend: Mit der endsprechenden Rute sind auch echte 100m drin und keine Forenmeter. |bigeyes


----------



## Georg79 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Der Aal hat verdammt gute Geruchsorgane und kommt problemlos zum Köder hin, da muss man nicht 100 Meter raus werfen.
Der Zander ist in den frühen Morgenstunden und an den spähten Abendstunden, sowie Nachts eher gern in Ufernähe da wo die Jungfische sich zwischen Seerosen und Co aufhalten auf Jagd.
Ich bin zwar kein Zanderexperte aber kann dir dennoch sagen, dass der Zander bei uns der wohl am schwierigsten zu befischende Fisch ist den es gibt. Da is nix mit schweren Gewichten, denn sobald der Zander Wiederstand bemerkt spuckt er den Köder wieder aus.
Die gängigste Zandermontage mit Köderfisch ist ein Riderhaken im Köderfisch (Wenn Hechte vorkommen am Stahlvorfach). Im Köderfisch einen Auftriebskörper und kurz nach dem Karabniner ein Zwickblei das gerade so am Grund liegen bleibt und der Köderfisch etwas auftrieb hat und knapp über Grund bleibt.
Wenn du dann die Rute abgelegt hast und die Schnur leicht gespannt ist machst du den Schnurfangbügel auf und legst auf deine Rolle ein Steinchen dass herunterfällt wenn der Zander beißt. Oder die Köderfischmontage mit Pose knapp über Grund.

Also für diese beiden Fischarten musst du keine 100 Meter raus werfen.

Zu deiner Feederrute:
Ich habe selber eine 390m Feederrute mit 3 Spitzen. Wurfgewicht bis 150g.
Ernstgemeinter Rat: befor du dir eine Feederrute kaufst, such dir jemand der eine hat, lass dir die Wurftechnik zeigen und versuch vielleicht selber mal damit zu werfen wenn man dich lässt.
Der Knackpunkt beim werfen mit der Feederrute sind:
1. Die langen bis sehr langen Ruten (können manchmal unhandlich sein)
2. Die verdammt weichen Spitzen
3. die schweren Wurfgewichte, Futterkorb und Bleigewicht plus Futter plus Köder können hier bei Unachtsamkeit schnell die Rute überbelasten.

Ich beschäftige mich schon verdammt lange mit dem Feedern und sehe genügend Leute die es nach 2-3 Angeltagen wieder sein lassen.

Aufgrund deines erfragten Einsatzes würde ich dir von der Feederrute dringend abraten. Du wirst es so wie du es möchtest nur nach sehr langem üben und üben und üben vielleicht mal auf 80 Meter Wurfweite bringen und nach Jahren wirst du es dann schaffen 100 Meter und etwas mehr zu werfen.
Die Firma Browning (Merkenhersteller für Feeder und Co.) sagt selbst in ihren Videos wer behauptet mit der Feederrute auf anhieb 100 Meter und weiter zu werfen der übertreibt maaßlos, denn hier gehört eine langes lernen an Technik dazu.

Für das was du suchst würde ich dir eine Steife Rute mit einer etwas weicheren Spitze empfehlen. Wurfgewicht 120-150g 300-350cm.
Empfehlen kann ich dir da die BigFischrute Natürköder von Askari, davon hab ich selber 2 sum Karpfen und Raubfischangeln. Mit diesen kann man nach ein paar Würfen auf Anhieb 100Meter und mehr rauswerfen.

Um diese Wurfweiten zu erreichen brauchst du aber noch die passende Montage. Bei mir haben sich da die Weitwurfmontagen vom modernen Karpfenangeln bewährt:
Hauptschnur, starker Wirbel mit Karabiner.
Leadcore dran(das ist ein geflochtenes Vorfach mit Bleikern aus dem Karpfenangeln).
Auf das Leadcore ziehst du mit ner Booilienadel ein Inlineblei drauf (die sind mit einem stückchen antitangle schlauch versehen. Das Inlineblei ziehst du dann feste auf den Wirbel drauf.
An die Öse vom Wirbel die jetz unten am Inlineblei herausschaut knotest du dein Vorfach an (auf gar keinen Fall mit Wirbel oder Karabiner, sonst gibts vertüddelungen). Wenn du vorher aufs Vorfach noch so nen Antitängelschlauch ziehst und den dann bis zum Blei hochschiebst ist deine Montage fertig.
Köder dran und du kannst wie beim Karpfenangeln mit enormer Power deine Montage auf beachtliche Weiten werfen.

Das ganze nennt sich dann "Inline Drop Off Montage"

Grüße


----------



## Darket (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Ich stimme meinem Vorposter da weitgehend zu. Ich feedere seit letztem Jahr mit ner schweren Rute (bis 150g) in 3,60m. Ich mache das echt gerne und habe da entgegen meiner eigenen Erwartung viel Spaß dran. Ist eine Methode mit der auch Einsteiger schnell Erfolgserlebnisse haben. ABER: 100 Meter werfe ich damit auch mit 100g Korb nie im Leben. Und schon gar nicht auch nur im Ansatz wiederholt an die selbe Stelle. Ich bin sehr glücklich, wenn ich 4-5 Würfe auf 30-40 Meter halbwegs präzise treffe und klopfe mir dann selbst stolz auf den Rücken.
Die Länge war für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber da kommt man nach einiger Zeit ganz gut klar. Das Werfen ist halt nochmal haklig, wobei ich mir bislang nur ein paar Wechselspitzen gecrasht habe, weil ich übersehen hatte, dass die Schnur sich um den Spitzenring gewickelt hatte und ausgeworfen habe. Mittlerweile bin ich allerdings so sehr daran gewöhnt, dass ich eher Schwierigkeiten habe eine normale Grundmontage mit Birnen- oder Sargblei auszuwerfen.

Also grundsätzlich: Ich find die Feederrute klasse, aber man sollte auch keine Wunderdinge erwarten.


----------



## Marc1980 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal ne Feederrute gekauft. 50-150g Wurfgewicht. Hab sie leider noch nicht am Wasser testen können und gestern nur n paar Trockenübungen gemacht. Wollte damit zum Kanal, wer kann mir tipps bzgl. Auswerfen und Belastung geben, bei 80g Blei biegt die sich natürlich ganz schön schon...


----------



## ayron (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Wurfgewichte sind bei Feederruten genauso schwammig wie bei Spinnruten. Da muss man sich immer rantasten.
Aber generell biegt sich so eine Feederrute bis zu einem Punkt recht schnell, recht deutlich.


----------



## Marc1980 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Naja, bin mal gespannt wie sie sich am Wasser verhält. Vielleicht muss ich auch einfach n bisschen mutiger bei der Bebleiung sein...mal gucken.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*



Marc1980 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auch mal ne Feederrute gekauft. 50-150g Wurfgewicht. Hab sie leider noch nicht am Wasser testen können und gestern nur n paar Trockenübungen gemacht. Wollte damit zum Kanal, wer kann mir tipps bzgl. Auswerfen und Belastung geben, bei 80g Blei biegt die sich natürlich ganz schön schon...



Gefühlvoll beschleunigen beim auswerfen.
Das sich der Blank biegt ist normal.
Die Rute soll sich ja ,,Aufladen" um Weite zu erzielen.


----------



## Wegberger (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Hallo,

da das Zielgebiet 100 Meter sein soll .... ein erster Tip.:
Nimm einen Kumpel, der dir eine ähnliche Rute mal in die Hand gibt .... geht auf eine Wiese..... werfe und messe ....

100 Meter sind eine Hausnummer und wenn Fischfetzen da ankommen sollen noch viel anspruchsvoller.

P.S.: Vielen Aale jagen nicht 100 Meter sondern 100cm vom Ufer 
weg.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da das Zielgebiet 100 Meter sein soll .... ein erster Tip.:
> Nimm einen Kumpel, der dir eine ähnliche Rute mal in die Hand gibt .... geht auf eine Wiese..... werfe und messe ....



Kann man sich schenken wenn man den Schnureinzug der Rolle kennt.:q
Zudem kann er dann direkt vor Ort testen welche Reichweite er
erreicht.


----------



## Georg79 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Fedderrute mit 150g Wurfgewicht heißt nicht 150g vollgeballt rauszuballern.
Denn das ist das Maximale Wurfgewicht wo die Rute schon an die Grenze kommt. Feederruten von Top Marken wie z.b. Sportex können von Haus aus um bis zu 30% des angegebenen Wurfgewichtes überbelastet werden was bei denen auch auf dem Blank drauf steht.

Bei 150g Wurfgewicht liegt das ideale Wurfgewicht bei 100-120g.
Abhängig jedoch von Hersteller und Marke.
Meine Kogha Big Fischrute bis 120g verträgt auch Köfis mit 150g sachte geworfen.
Meine Sportex Spinnrute bis 40g haut auch 60g Gummifische und Co fully loaded übers Wasser.
Man kann es also nich Pauschal sagen.

Wurfgewichteinteilung der Feederspitzen sond meist in OZ angegeben und können umgerechnet werden.
Wenn die Spitzen nicht beschriftet sind gilt in der Regel das maximale Wurfgewicht der Feederspitze entspricht in etwa 1/3 des Maximalen Wurfgewichtes der Rute plus 10%.
Für Anfänger macht es sinn sich mal nen gefüllten Futterkorb mit Köder am Hacken plus evtl. Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen auf die Waage zu legen.

Wurftechnick:
Wurftechnick beim Feedern googlen gibt da nen sehr gutes Video von Browning.
Maximale Wurfweiten erreicht man nur mit der Aufladetechnick.
Dabei wird die Rute Wurfbereit mit Spitze nach vorne gehalten und im Halbkreis nach hinten über den Kopf gedreht. Über dem Kopf angekommen wird die Rute leicht nach hinten abgesenkt und mit einer kontinuierlichen erhöhenden Beschleunigung überkofp ausgeworfen. Nach dem freigeben der Schnur wird die Rute nun nochmal mit einem Zug nach oben gezogen und wieder nach unten geführt.
Dass sollte alles in einer durchgehnden fließenden Bewegung geschehen.
Profis erreichen hierdurch enorme Wurfweiten.
Problem ist hier dass bei nur einem Fehler sich die Schnur um die Spitze wickeln kann und beim Wurf gibts dann ne gebrochene Feederspitze.

Feederrute ist nicht nur zum Feedern.
Mann kann mit der feinsten Spitze die Feederrute perfekt als Matchrute verwenden.
Mit Sargblei und anderen Montagen als leichte, mittlere und schwere Grundrute verwenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. August 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann man sich schenken wenn man den Schnureinzug der Rolle kennt.:q



Der aber nur ein gemittelter Wert ist der doch stark von der Spulenfüllung abhängt ... aber als grober Anhaltspunkt durchaus nutzbar.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. August 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Der aber nur ein gemittelter Wert ist der doch stark von der Spulenfüllung abhängt ... aber als grober Anhaltspunkt durchaus nutzbar.



Besser als Schritte auf einer Wiese abzulaufen. :q


----------



## Knut82 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Erstmal Danke für die vielen ausführlichen Antworten.

 Für mich ist das Thema Feederrute erstmal vertagt. Ich war nochmal bei Vatter im Keller stöbern und habe doch noch so einiges gefunden. Eine 3-Meter-Rute mit 30 - 70 Gramm Wurfgewicht (braucht einen neuen Spitzenring) eine 4-Meter-Rute mit bis zu 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht und eine 4,20-Meter-Rute mit 100 - 200 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Da ist zwar auch was mit den Ringen nicht in Ordnung aber das bekomme ich hin. Damit sollte sich das meiste abdecken lassen, was ich so in Planung habe. Vom Vereinssee bis zur holländischen Küste.

 Die Wurfweiten spielen ja scheinbar doch keine so große Rolle. Außerdem ist das Vereinsgewässer sowas von verwachsen und voll mit Hindernissen, dass jeder Meter mehr auch mehr Risiko bringt, die Montage zu verlieren. 

 Danke und Gruß,
 Knut


----------



## Georg79 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Wenn es dir bezüglich Feederrute nur um die Wurfweite geht, das bekommt man auch mit anderen Ruten und Montagen hin.

Wenns dir darum geht Futter an den Platz zu bekommen dann gibts da auch ne Alternative:
Spoddingbomb oder Futterrakete aus der Karpfenscene.
Setzt natürlich wie beim Feedern auch punktgenaues auswerfen vorraus, was man aber schnell raus hat.
Mit der geschlossenen Spoddingbomb kannst du nicht nur Boilies sondern auch Nassvutter, Partikel, Trockenfutter, Maden, Wurmstücke usw. auswerfen.

Google mal und schau dir die Filmchen bei Youtube dazu an.

Ich nehm die Mittlere Spoddingbomb von Fox an der 120g Rute zum Anfüttern beim Posenfischen immer dann wenn ich mit meinem Wurfarm nicht bis dahin werfen kann. Und es ist um einiges zielsicherer als mit der Futterschkeuder.

Grüße


----------



## Cormoraner (5. August 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Hey Knut,
einzelne SIC Einlagen bekommst du recht günstig bei Justus von "Rutenring". Habe mir da auch letztens erst ne 40er SeaGuide Einlage gegönnt. Recht groß für 3,50€, das ist in Ordnung.

Den Vorschlag von Georg finde ich gut. Mit ner schweren Rute kann man ebenfalls gut anfüttern. Da ich aber Feederruten besitze mache ich das natürlich direkt mit dem Körbchen, bei allen anderen Angelmethoden auf Weissfisch beim Ansitzen zähle ich jedoch auf ein kleines Auslegeboot (Schlauchboot AWN 200 SL oder Viamare 230)

Punktgenaues Ausloten, Anfüttern und Rausbringen der Montagen sind hier nur einige der Vorteile.


----------



## Georg79 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln?*

Um ne Montage auszubringen oder nur zum Anfüttern reicht auch ein Gummiboot ausm Baumarkt.
Nur hat das meiner Meinung nach nix mehr mit Angeln zu tun...
Es sei denn man macht Jagd auf Großwaller.

Also meine Angelplätze sind jetz nicht umbedingt immer mit dem Auto direkt erreichbar und das wird auch wo anders ähnlich sein. Vor allem wenn man da hin gehen will wo sonst keiner hin geht.
Da Hab ich mit 4er Rutentasche, Kleine Angeltasche, Kühlrucksack mit Trinken, was zum essen, Kleinteiletasche mit dem Nötigsten... Wenn über Nacht dann noch das Ruck-Zuck-Zelt, Liege, Rodpodtasche....
Da hab ich schon genug zum schleppen...
Dann noch ein Boot mit Pumpe oder nen Futterboot mit Fernsteuerung mitschleifen....
Also ich persönlich für meinen Teil möchte zum Angeln gehen und nicht Packesel spielen.
Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden und ist auch immer ne Kostenfrage.

Im übrigen kannst du die Feedermontage auch mit anderen Angelruten verwenden, dazu braucht man nicht unbedingt eine Feederrute.
Eine Weiche Spitze als Bissanzeiger sollte sie haben.
Oder
Du machst ne Freilaufrolle drauf und die Bisserkennung kommt dann über den elektronischen Bissanzeiger.

Denn eins sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben, auch wenn die Herstelle immer so tolle Angaben auf den Ruten haben wie Hecht, Naturköder, Aal usw.
Den Fisch interessiert es nicht im geringsten was da für ne Angelrute am Ufer steht.

Grüße


----------

